# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Неразбериха с ударением в словах

## gRomoZeka

Попалась сегодня на глаза книга "Как говорить правильно" (словарь ударений). 
Листаю и вижу на одной из страниц среди прочих слова "соплО" и "сосредотОчение". Думаю: "Ужас какой, я ж неправильно говорю!". 
Проверяю в Лингво. Действительно, там выделено красным такое же ударение. Но! Прослушиваю аудио к слову - диктор четко говорит "сОпло" и "сосредоточЕние" (привычное для меня произношение). 
Что это за бардак вообще? ))) И как вы произносите эти слова?
(к слову, если бы ударение на О было в слове "сосредоточенье" (через Ь), я бы не так удивилась).

----------


## it-ogo

сОпло. 
"Сосредоточение" не произносил никогда в жизни и не планирую, так что вопрос академический. Но по аналогии должно быть -Ение. См.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ну, хоть приятно, что я не одна так говорю. 
И все же минимум в двух словарях указано как правильное призношение "соплО" и "сосредотОченье". Как страшно жить. )))

----------


## Marcus

Мало ли что указано в словарях? Словари должны отражать речь людей, а не наоборот.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Э-э.. Тут не вполне соглашусь. Речь каких именно людей должны отражать словари? Каждый сейчас говорит, как бог на душу положит. 
ЗЫ. А как вы произносите слово "недолга" в выражении "и вся недолга"? 
ЗЫЫ. А вообще меня в данном случае больше насмешило, что в словарной статье указано одно, а диктор уверенным голосом говорит другое. Наш человек.  ::

----------


## Marcus

Я произношу с ударением на последний слог.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?w...ED%E8%E5&all=x 
Я бы сказала _соплО,_ но_ сОпла_ и_... сОпли._

----------


## kib

> Мало ли что указано в словарях? Словари должны отражать речь людей, а не наоборот.

 Они так и делают - просто живой язык идет впереди. Но не будет удивительным, если то, что сейчас неправильно, согласно словарям, станет правильным лет через 10. Собственно, такое уже было, и не раз. 
"Сопло" и "недолгу" я бы тоже произнес неправильно. А вы знаете, что правильно говорить нЕ дал, нЕ дали, обеспЕчение, творОг, пОднял, недоумЕнный? Самым удивительным для меня было, что слово всенощная (уже не по части ударения) произносится всЕноШная!

----------


## it-ogo

Мнемоника: "На честном слове и на одно(й/м) сопле." 
мои авторские варианты:
недолгА
не дАл, не дАли, (нЕ дал - только в стихах для размера сойдет)
обеспЕчЕние, твОрОг,  пОднЯл - оба варианта под настроение
недоумЁнный (а здесь-то какие варианты могут быть?)
всЕноЩная 
По-моему, все эти вариации любой компилятор на любой платформе зохаваит без проблем и семантических разночтений. А стандарт (если таковой есть) надо ослаблять, чтобы прогресс не тормозил. 
Кстати, стандарт в литературном языке - величина статистическая, достигаемая консенсусом описательных источников.

----------


## Crocodile

Мой вариант: "соплО", "сосредоточЕние", "недолгА", "творОг", "поднЯл", "недоумЁнный". Что касается "всЕноШной", очень похоже на московский выговор (типа "бУлоШная"), не более того. Не верю, что это может быть общепринятым стандартом. Лично у меня всегда были проблемы со словом "крем". Я до сих пор говорю "крЭм" (как "крЭм брюллЕ"), как привык в детстве, даже имея ввиду крЕм для рук.

----------


## Doomer

> Я до сих пор говорю "крЭм" (как "крЭм брюллЕ"), как привык в детстве, даже имея ввиду крЕм для рук.

 Скажите, а ви случайно не из Масквы?

----------


## Paul G.

Это старое, "интеллигентское", дореволюционное произношение: крэм, дрэль, пионэр и т.д. Еще 20-30 лет назад встречалось довольно широко, сейчас гораздо реже.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Это старое, "интеллигентское", дореволюционное произношение: крэм, дрэль, пионэр и т.д. Еще 20-30 лет назад встречалось довольно широко, сейчас гораздо реже.

 По-моему, 20-30 лет назад - это сильно сказано. А вот фильмах 50-60 годов - да, довольно часто. 
Усвоенное в детстве произношение - самое цепкое. У меня та же история с "недолгой". В том смысле, что с детства привыкла говорить "недОлга", т.к. все вокруг так говорили, и звучит ритмичнее. Хоть и знаю сейчас, что это неправильно, но "недОлга" как-то роднее.

----------


## Paul G.

> По-моему, 20-30 лет назад - это сильно сказано. А вот фильмах 50-60 годов - да, довольно часто.

 Не сильно, а достаточно. 20-30 лет назад еще были среди нас те, кто строил жизнь в 50-60 года (военное поколение, как мои бабушки/дедушки). Сейчас этих людей уже почти не осталось.

----------


## BappaBa

> Скажите, а ви случайно не из Масквы?

 Интересно, что в Москве никогда не говорили ОдЕсса, только ОдЭсса. И вот, после сериала "Ликвидация" заметил, что сам начал говорить ОдЕсса. Такими темпами скоро "в Украине" перестанет резать ухо. =)

----------


## Crocodile

> Скажите, а ви случайно не из Масквы?

 Угу.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Такими темпами скоро "в Украине" перестанет резать ухо. =)

 Интересно, а как на Украине говорят "на Кавказе" или "в Кавказе?" Нормально ли звучит: "Я поехал в Кавказ?"

----------


## Paul G.

А что, Кавказ уже стал государством?
Употребление на/в является языковой традицией. Нет никаких правил, только общие закономерности, которые густо разбавлены исключениями.

----------


## zxc

Кстати как правильно произносить 'обеспечение'?  В словаре это обесп*Е*чение, но всегда слишу обеспеч*Е*ние.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> В словаре это обесп*Е*чение, но всегда слишу обеспеч*Е*ние.

 Аналогично.
До недавнего времени считала, что "обеспЕчение" - это из той же оперы, что и "осУжденный" и "катАлог". Выходит, что нет, но все равно говорю "обеспечЕние", иначе поправлять будут. ))

----------


## Anixx

> Попалась сегодня на глаза книга "Как говорить правильно" (словарь ударений).
> Проверяю в Лингво. Действительно, там выделено красным такое же ударение. Но! Прослушиваю аудио к слову - диктор четко говорит "сОпло" и "сосредоточЕние" (привычное для меня произношение).

 Сейчас дикторов на телевидении заставляют говорить "сосредотОчение", "обеспЕчение", "облЕгчение", как в словарях, и это очень режет слух. Мучаются, бедные. А в жизни никто так не говорит, это же язык можно сломать и звучит некрасиво.

----------


## delog

> ЗЫ. А как вы произносите слово "недолга" в выражении "и вся недолга"?

 Первый раз вижу это слово. Украинское?

----------


## Lampada

> Первый раз вижу это слово. Украинское?

 Нет, не украинское.  Обычное выражение.  Синонимы  _Пять минут работы и вся недолга._

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Нет, не украинское. Обычное выражение. Синонимы  _Пять минут работы и вся недолга._

 Why not недолг*а*?

----------


## Lampada

> Why not недолг*а*?

 Не знаю. Всегда читала как нед*о*лга.  Значит неправа была. 
 У Высоцкого недолг*а, * как оказалось, не только для рифмы.    
КУПЛЕТЫ НЕЧИСТОЙ СИЛЫ.  
- Я - Баба-Яга,
Вот и вся недолга,
Я езжу в немазанной ступе.
Я к русскому духу не очень строга:
Люблю его... сваренным в супе. 
Ох, надоело по лесу гонять,
Зелье я переварила...
Нет, что-то стала совсем изменять
Наша нечистая сила! 
- Добрый день! Добрый тень!
Я - дак Оборотень!
Неловко вчерась обернулся:
Хотел превратиться в дырявый плетень,
Да вот посередке запнулся. 
И кто я теперь - самому не понять,-
Эк меня, братцы, скривило!..
Нет, что-то стала совсем изменять
Наша нечистая сила! 
- Я - старый больной 
Озорной Водяной,
Но мне надоела квартира:
Лежу под корягой, простуженный, злой,
Ведь омуте - мокро и сыро. 
Вижу намедни - утопленник. Хвать!
А он меня - пяткой по рылу!..
Нет, перестали совсем уважать
Нашу нечистую силу! 
- Такие дела: Лешачиха со зла,
Лишив меня лешешевелюры,
Вчера из дупла на мороз прогнала -
У ней с Водяным шуры-муры. 
Со свету стали совсем изживать -
Прост-таки гонят в могилу...
Нет, перестали совсем уважать
Нашу нечистую силу!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Не знаю. Всегда читала как нед*о*лга.  Значит неправа была.

 Ура! Нашла еще одного человека, который так говорил (кроме меня). )) На самом деле действительно "недолгА".

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Ура! Нашла еще одного человека, который так говорил (кроме меня). )) На самом деле действительно "недолгА".

 Интересно, что "И вся недолгА" - единственный вариант, в котором я это выражение когда-либо слышал. Сам оборот довольно редкий в разговорной речи. Но варианта с "недОлга" ни разу не встречал. 
Конечно, у каждого есть свой характерный набор речевых ошибок, и у меня тоже  ::  Просто такое не попадалось ранее.

----------


## it-ogo

Потому как выражение в городе редкое, и народ узнает его из литературы, где ударение не указывается. Я давно заметил -у начитанных людей часто бывают проблемы с ударениями. То есть, когда он впервые увидел это выражение, проставил ударение как показалось правильным, а потом так и запомнилось.

----------


## Doomer

> Ура! Нашла еще одного человека, который так говорил (кроме меня). )) На самом деле действительно "недолгА".

 запишите +1  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Много лет в городском транспорте крутили запись "В случае обнарУжения подозрительных предметов, не трогайте их, не перемещайте, а немедленно сообщите кондуктору  или водителю". И вот недавно поменяли на "обнаружЕние". Я счастлив! 
З.Ы. Недолга всегда у нас была с ударением на 2-й слог.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Много лет в городском транспорте крутили запись "В случае обнарУжения подозрительных предметов, не трогайте их, не перемещайте, а немедленно сообщите кондуктору  или водителю". И вот недавно поменяли на "обнаружЕние". Я счастлив! 
> З.Ы. Недолга всегда у нас была с ударением на 2-й слог.

 Ага!  Не только на Украине.   
Конечно, _обнаружение_ я бы сказала неправильно.

----------


## Sibiriak

Россия большая страна, с большим количеством  диалектных особенностей. На мой взгляд, справочники в основном описывают произношение, сложившееся в западной части России в достаточно узком кругу людей. Большинство населения страны никогда не видела эти справочники, и не собирается их смотреть. Поэтому справочники не гарантия того, что ваше произношение кого-нибуть не удивит.

----------


## Aurelian

а разве Украина - государство? Так, недоразумение. 
Кстати, как правильно говорить: свЕрлит или сверлИт; крЕпится или крепИтся (что-то к чему-то); крУжится или кружИтся; вЕртится или вертИтся? Последние два слова из Мойдодыра: "всё вертИтся, и кружИтся, и несётся кувырком..."

----------


## Lena

> а разве Украина - государство? Так, недоразумение.

 Вы случайно не обкурились, господин Aurelian? 
По какому критерию вы определяете, является та или иная территория государством или недоразумением? По-вашему, все остальные тринадцать бывших советских республик тоже подпадают под эту категорию? Или, может быть, вы берете еще шире, и за исключением России считаете недоразумениями все страны от Атлантики до Тихого? 
Мои обе бабушки родом из деревни Бережки Московской области. Но это не мешает мне любить ту страну, в которой я родилась и живу. Согласна, любовь – понятие иррациональное, но поверьте, и Украине есть чем гордиться. А стыдиться нам в основном приходиться только власть придержащих, которые не могут и не хотят навести в стране порядок. 
Между прочим, русские здесь – второй по численности народ. И почему-то они не бегут из этого “недоразумения” назад к вам.     
Вам не приходилось слышать такое слово – шовинизм?

----------


## Lampada

> а разве Украина - государство? Так, недоразумение. ...

 Зачем здесь провоцировать народ? 
 Кстати, за троллизм можно бан получить.

----------


## Aurelian

> Зачем здесь провоцировать народ? 
>  Кстати, за троллизм можно бан получить.

 А не, я ошибся, простите меня. Вообще-то я на Украине родился. Просто тамошние родственнички бабушкин дом себе загробастали. Мне нихеррра не досталось.

----------


## Eric C.

> а разве Украина - государство? Так, недоразумение. ..."

 Says a guy who lives in Moldova.  ::

----------


## Lena

> А не, я ошибся, простите меня.

 То-то же.

----------


## Lena

A Moldovan wouldn't say that. Ukraine is too large for Moldovans not to considered it. Those words could only belong to an empire dweller.

----------


## Aurelian

> A Moldovan wouldn't say that. Ukraine is too large for Moldovans not to considered it. Those words could only belong to an empire dweller.

 (Deleted. L.)

----------


## Lena

> (Deleted. L.)

 I’m sorry, Aurelian, I didn’t know you were from Moldova. I thought you were from Russia. Some of my remarks make no sense in this regard.

----------


## Lampada

Блог:  Говори красиво  https://instagram.com/govorikrasivo_...=1pb9brzwpcg60  (Не только об ударении.
Спасибо, Soft sign! )

----------


## Soft sign

> https://instagram.com/govorikrasivo_...=1pb9brzwpcg60

 Warning! 
The guys who created those pictures failed to use normal stress marks. They use ugly capitals in the middle of the words for both stress and other things. 
E.g., here, they mean stress:     за́гнутый (_not_ *загну́тый) балова́ть (_not_ *ба́ловать) начался́ (_not_ *на́чался _or_ нача́лся)  
But here, capital letters do not mean stress, they mean something else:     про́бовать (_not_ *про́бывать) е́здят (_not_ *е́здют _or_ *е́здиют) вы́играл (_not_ *вы́грал)

----------

